# Η σιωπή των άλλων (Της Αγγελικής Σπανού)



## nickel (Jul 21, 2013)

*Η σιωπή των άλλων *
Της Αγγελικής Σπανού
Στην Athens Voice
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/η-σιωπή-των-άλλων


Το χειρότερο είναι ότι το συνηθίσαμε. Είδηση ρουτίνας ότι ο υπουργός Υγείας επισκέφθηκε νοσοκομείο και δέχθηκε επίθεση, κοινοβουλευτική καθημερινότητα ότι Χρυσαυγίτες εξύβρισαν με χυδαίο τρόπο συναδέλφους τους και προσέβαλαν το δημοκρατικό κεκτημένο, αναμενόμενο το εμφυλιοπολεμικό περιεχόμενο της σύγκρουσης ΝΔ-ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Τίποτα δεν κάνει εντύπωση πια. Εμπεδώσαμε ότι το βάθος της παρακμής είναι αμέτρητο, ότι υπάρχει πάντα πιο χαμηλά, ότι ο πάτος δεν βρίσκεται, ότι η κάθοδος είναι ανεξέλεγκτη. Αποδεχτήκαμε ότι αυτό είναι το πολιτικό προσωπικό της χώρας, αυτές είναι οι διανοητικές του ικανότητες, αυτό το πολιτιστικό του επίπεδο, αυτές οι δυνατότητές του.

Και συμφιλιωθήκαμε με την ιδέα ότι θα κουτρουβαλάμε στην κατηφόρα μέχρι τελικού γκρεμοτσακίσματος. Καθένας αυτοπροστατεύεται όπως μπορεί. Άλλος αποφεύγοντας να παρακολουθεί την αποκρουστική επικαιρότητα στις θλιβερές της λεπτομέρειες, κάποιοι σαρκάζοντας, λίγοι ελπίζοντας ότι κάποια στιγμή, δεν μπορεί, κάτι θα γίνει και θα σπάσει το τόσο σκοτάδι.

Πού είναι οι άλλοι; Οι ορθολογιστές, οι μετριοπαθείς, οι καλλιεργημένοι, όσοι ασπάζονται τις θεμελιώδεις αρχές του ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμού, οι αξιοπρεπείς, οι εχθροί του κανιβαλισμού, οι φίλοι της αλήθειας.

Υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι διάσπαρτοι και σιωπηλοί. Μόνοι τους ή σε μια μικρή παρέα, απομακρυσμένοι από τη δημόσια σφαίρα γιατί δεν αντέχουν του κανόνες της, αποστασιοποιημένοι από τα κοινά γιατί τους είναι δύσκολη πια η έκθεση – σε ποιον να απευθυνθούν και τι να πουν.

Ο αναχωρητισμός είναι μια κάποια λύση για τους ίδιους. Αποφεύγουν να αλεστούν στο μύλο της αθλιότητας, να λερωθούν μέσα στα λασπόνερα, να καταθλιβούν φωνάζοντας εν τη ερήμω, να προσβληθούν από τους έτοιμους για κάθε ακρότητα ιδεολογικούς/αξιακούς τους αντιπάλους, να ξεβραστούν από το σύστημα γιατί δεν μιλούν την ίδια γλώσσα με τους πρωταγωνιστές του βρώμικου πολιτικού παιχνιδιού.

Η απουσία και η σιωπή τους διευκολύνει τους καταπατητές του δημόσιου χώρου, τους καταστροφείς της οικονομικής, πολιτικής και κοινωνικής υγείας, να δρουν ανενόχλητοι και να πιάνουν όλο και μεγαλύτερο χώρο.

Πολύ περισσότερο, η αποστασιοποίησή τους ενισχύει τη συλλογική αίσθηση της ματαιότητας και την απελπισία. Δεν υπάρχει λύση, δεν υπάρχει κανείς που μπορεί να δείξει τη διέξοδο και να μας πάει προς τα εκεί, οι δυνάμεις της προόδου είναι μειοψηφικές και αδύναμες, το καλό χάνει από το κακό.

Σε μια ιστορική συγκυρία όπως αυτή, η φυγή καθενός που μπορεί να προσφέρει είναι μια πράξη αυτοπροστασίας με βαριές επιπτώσεις για τη συλλογική υπόθεση, η διαχείριση της οποίας παραδίνεται σε μολυσμένα και επικίνδυνα χέρια. Και το κλείσιμο σε μια σπηλιά, παρόλο που είναι απολύτως κατανοητό και δείχνει αυξημένη ευαισθησία, είναι μια επιλογή πολυτέλειας όταν οι καιροί δεν δίνουν αυτό το ηθικό δικαίωμα, της απόσυρσης, σε όποιον έχει κάτι να πει και κάτι να κάνει για το καλό της πατρίδας.

Ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις είχε πει κάποτε ότι δύο είναι οι εχθροί της πολιτικής και του πολιτισμού: ο λαϊκισμός και ο ελιτισμός. Και έχει σημασία ότι το είπε ένας Μεγάλος που θεωρήθηκε ελιτιστής και που βρήκε τον τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει με τους πολλούς χωρίς να κάνει συμφωνία με το διάβολο.


----------

